# P.D.Q. Bach vs Gerard Hoffnung



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

As long as we are having threads which compare apples & oranges, let's discuss the relative merits of the various P.D.Q. Bach recordings vs the Hoffnung Festivals.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Alas, I couldn't resist:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

P.D.Q. Bach, IMO, was the most talented of all Bach's children.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Why not add in Victor Borges and Anna Russell?


----------

